# Smoked Jalapeno Poppers



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2017)

*Smoked Jalapeno Poppers*

2#s of large Jalapeno chiles, some whole some halved, remove seeds/ribs
3 8oz blocks of Cream Cheese, softened
2C Conecuh Cajun Sausage, diced small
2# Bacon, thick cut
1C Green Onion, sliced thin
1T Garlic, minced
1T Smoked Paprika
1T Mesquite Habenero spice mix
2t Cilantro, dried flakes
1t Sea salt

Set aside the Jalapenos and Bacon
In a large bowl combine all other ingredients, blend well
Place approx 2C of mixture in a piping bag ( I use doubled heavy duty Ziploc bags with a corner cut off.)
Squeeze mixture into prepped chiles
Wrap with bacon, use toothpick to secure
Smoke over favorite wood, 250' till bacon crisps














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017







*Money Shot*













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017







And the wife fried up a bunch of french fries and her yummy Salmon Balls.
And in a mostly futile attempt to counter all the delicious fats she laid out sliced carrots and cucumbers.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 3, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 3, 2017)

"Futile effort"--love it!  Point to you, CR.

Who's the mfg. of the mesquite habenero spice mix?  I've got to get on that goodness.


----------



## b-one (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great, I'm afraid of your super bowl spread.:biggrin:


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> "Futile effort"--love it!  Point to you, CR.
> 
> Who's the mfg. of the mesquite habenero spice mix?  I've got to get on that goodness.


LOL... Resistance Is Futile!  Thanks for the Point gr0uch0.
Olde Thompson, 





b-one said:


> Looks great, I'm afraid of your super bowl spread.:biggrin:


Thanks b-one.
No big Super Bowl spread going to happen here, we're some of the people causing the current drop in NFL viewership.
Tired of too many over paid thug criminals being glamorized and glorified, and hypocrite Libtard players disrespecting the country that has made them rich and famous.


----------



## h8that4u (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great, I love em.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a big bag from the store that we are going to do on Sunday


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks awesome CR,,they have to be really tasty !  Very nice man !    :drool  Thanks for the recipe !  

I gotta give these a try, another tasty twist on ABT's !   Thumbs Up


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 4, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great, I love em.  Thumbs Up   Thumbs Up
> 
> I have a big bag from the store that we are going to do on Sunday


Store bought... That's cheating...  LOL.
Thanks for the compliments and Point Dog.



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome CR,,they have to be really tasty !  Very nice man !    :drool  Thanks for the recipe !
> 
> I gotta give these a try, another tasty twist on ABT's !   Thumbs Up


Thanks WHB, appreciate the feedback and Point.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2017)

Great job CR!

Everything looks delicious!







Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 4, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job CR!
> 
> Everything looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, they turned out pretty mild-n-tasty.
First time using the sausage and that spice mix in them.
Appreciate the Point too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great. Always good! The filling options are endless. 

Around these neck of the woods these are known as ABT's. 

Check out the sub forum here. Surprised the Mods haven't moved this thread, lol!!!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 4, 2017)

​Looks good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 4, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great. Always good! The filling options are endless.
> 
> Around these neck of the woods these are known as ABT's.
> 
> Check out the sub forum here. Surprised the Mods haven't moved this thread, lol!!!



Move my thread? They better not, they might make me angry and they wouldn't like me angry!
I mean who wants to piss off a big scary looking, bible hugging, gun toting, red bearded Viking type, Right Wing radicalist?
J/K...  LOL
They can do as they please, it's their job... But I has Salmon Balls too.


Thanks,
I really liked the sausage in these.
Yeah, its hard to go wrong with the Turds, Poppers or whatever ya wanna call them.
I labeled them Poppers cause in the other half a dozen forums I posted them to most folks don't know the name ABT.


Ironhorse07 said:


> ​Looks good.


Thanks man, appreciate the Point.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 4, 2017)

Those look incredible CR!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks for the recipe!

Mike


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 4, 2017)

Those look fantastic, Chilli! Now I wish I'd gotten some 'penos today...
We'll be watching a movie or two tomorrow. Who's playing, anyway? It's just a game..


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 4, 2017)

Well Chile there's another point...... Those look scrumptious.......


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 4, 2017)

Chile, those look delish!!  I really like the idea of the diced sausage in them.

Those salmon balls really caught my attention.  What does your wife put in them--if its not a secret family recipe.  LOL

Also have to completely agree with you on the Super Bowl.

POINTS!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 4, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Those look incredible CR!  :points1:   Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike... Point appreciated.


SmokeyMose said:


> Those look fantastic, Chilli! Now I wish I'd gotten some 'penos today...
> We'll be watching a movie or two tomorrow. Who's playing, anyway? It's just a game..


Thanks SM.


AB Canuck said:


> Well Chile there's another point...... Those look scrumptious.......


Appreciate the compliments and Point ABC...  They're so good I'm sad to have eaten them all.


GaryHibbert said:


> Chile, those look delish!!  I really like the idea of the diced sausage in them.
> 
> Those salmon balls really caught my attention.  What does your wife put in them--if its not a secret family recipe.  LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, the sausage was a winner.
I'll have to ask my wife what she puts in them, Ive never made them.
Appreciate the Point.


----------



## disco (Feb 6, 2017)

Great recipe for the filling, I will have to give it a try.

Point

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 6, 2017)

Disco said:


> Great recipe for the filling, I will have to give it a try.
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


 Thanks Disco, please do, and thanks for the Point.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 6, 2017)

Man that looks good.  I never thought to use a ziplog to squeeze the cream cheese out, I always used a spoon and it takes time.  No more spoons!!!

Hey, know of anyone here who will punch 1 inch holes into some metal so I can have a stuffed jalapeno/ABT rack for smoking whole stuffed peppers vertically?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ziplocs are great piping bags:  use them and toss.  Regarding someone punching holes in metal, I've got this one and it's great.  You're not going to find anyone who could do a one-off for this price and qualiity.


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Feb 6, 2017)

Going to give this one a try for sure.  Awesome pics.  Thanks


----------



## tallbm (Feb 6, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Ziplocs are great piping bags:  use them and toss.  Regarding someone punching holes in metal, I've got this one and it's great.  You're not going to find anyone who could do a one-off for this price and qualiity.


Just what I was looking for!  Thanks!


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Feb 6, 2017)

Thats a cool tool.


----------



## bigdaddo (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow! I am drooling!I will definitely be giving them a try in short order.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

Not sure how I missed this one!   That looks like a great recipe for sure!

I'm giving a point for stealing your recipe!

By the way, I thought of you in a thread I started a bit ago.  :laugh1:


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 11, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Not sure how I missed this one!   That looks like a great recipe for sure!
> 
> I'm giving a point for stealing your recipe!
> 
> By the way, I thought of you in a thread I started a bit ago.  :laugh1:


Well, better late than never... Thanks for the Point.

If your talking Pew Pew Pew...  LOL... I like your clay holders, I'd like to order one that holds 5 up and 5 across.
Also, just ordered me a new Pew Pew Pew toy, a Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm carbine.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Well, better late than never... Thanks for the Point.
> 
> If your talking Pew Pew Pew...  LOL... I like your clay holders, I'd like to order one that holds 5 up and 5 across.
> Also, just ordered me a new Pew Pew Pew toy, a Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm carbine.



Nah, that was Case (dirtsailor) that made the clay holder.  I was thinking of you with the Mo Heat thread...  you are a chili head. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258584/needs-mo-heat-thats-what-i-was-told


----------



## tjdcorona (Aug 31, 2018)

Ive been looking for recipes on many of the things you list! Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2018)

tjdcorona said:


> Ive been looking for recipes on many of the things you list! Thanks!


No, thank you.
My pleasure to share and share in all the ideas here.


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 3, 2018)

Thankyou for the index.......now to find something else in there for an appetizer.....wont be hard!


----------



## idahopz (Sep 3, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks.


tjdcorona said:


> Thankyou for the index.......now to find something else in there for an appetizer.....wont be hard!


My pleasure, thanks.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 2, 2019)

ok, headed to the barn to give these a try. Got a sack full of Jalapenos and off we go! Thanks for the recipe. Love the search feature when looking for ideas.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2019)

Enjoy!


----------



## old golfer guy (May 4, 2021)

CR, Have a party to go to this weekend. Do you think I could smoke these at home then tansport them and reheat on a gas grill??


----------



## sandyut (May 4, 2021)

So good!


----------

